

Show HN: My first SaaS venture. Feedback welcome - mneumegen

My friend and I left our jobs a month ago to get our side project, Cloud Cannon, ready for launch. Cloud Cannon makes it easy to get a simple website with a CMS online and launched. It does this by:<p>1. Syncing with Dropbox. You drag your files into Dropbox, Cloud Cannon then syncs them to our server and makes them live on the internet under the domain you&#x27;ve provided.<p>2. Integrated CMS. Have your clients update their own website using our simple CMS. Add a class of &quot;editable&quot; to any div you want your clients to edit. All changes your client&#x27;s make will be pushed live and saved back to your Dropbox.<p>3. Website Optimization. Cloud Cannon periodically optimizes websites. It minifies Javascript and CSS and pushes all website assets to a fast CDN.<p>This is our first business venture so any feedback is more than welcome. I hope you find Cloud Cannon useful.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudcannon.com
======
tehwebguy
Looks cool, the link to Pricing on the homepage is linking here though:
[http://d1jbsbf1vyg6lk.cloudfront.net/cloudcannon.com/raw/pri...](http://d1jbsbf1vyg6lk.cloudfront.net/cloudcannon.com/raw/pricing.html)

~~~
mneumegen
Thanks for pointing that out. We've fixed it now.

------
zerr
These 2010s sites look pretty much the same, visually. Is there some kind of
trend and/or are these templates easy to get? Maybe the tools generate these
kind of default pages?

I left web dev in mid 2000s, so things changed quite a bit.

~~~
mneumegen
I think the trend is driven by testing and user analytics. If a cluttered
design with lots of animated gifs converted best you would probably see a
trend in that direction.

------
citruspi
Just a note - on most pricing panels, the prices increase from left to right,
with the base plan on the extreme left, so I had a minor heart attack when the
first number I read was $89.

~~~
mneumegen
Thanks for the feedback we'll take in into consideration. Our goal is to make
a designer's life easier so causing a heart attack is the last thing we'd want
:-).

------
mneumegen
[http://cloudcannon.com](http://cloudcannon.com)

